# Forum Argomenti di discussione Altri argomenti  Pagamento fattura al lordo della ritenuta

## ASSISTENTE

Salve, un cliente  mi ha pagato la fattura comprensiva della ritenuta d'acconto. Posso presentare un F24 intestato al cliente e addebitarlo sul mio conto o conviene restituirgli i soldi della ritenuta? 
Grazie a tutti

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Salve, un cliente  mi ha pagato la fattura comprensiva della ritenuta d'acconto. Posso presentare un F24 intestato al cliente e addebitarlo sul mio conto o conviene restituirgli i soldi della ritenuta? 
> Grazie a tutti

  Le due procedure da te indicate sono sostanzialemte identiche. 
ciao

----------

